# Considering EP801 Rotary Polisher



## PurvesGrundy (Jul 10, 2012)

Having been polishing my car for years by hand, I have finally decided to invest in a rotary polishing machine. My research shows the EP801 as being very good for the price and perfectly suitable for beginners.

The only retailer I can find selling this machine is cleanyourcar.co.uk. They list the polishing machine itself at under £90.00 and one with an additional pad kit for around £20 extra. Here are the links:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing-machines/cleanyoucar-ep801-compact-rotary-polisher/cleanyoucar-ep801-compact-rotary-polisher/prod_854.html

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing-machines/cleanyoucar-ep801-compact-rotary-polisher/ep801-compact-rotary-polisher-pad-kit/prod_855.html

Would it be worth spending the extra on the latter?


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I have the early EP800 which was replaced by this one and its a great machine. I can see the add benefits of this machine and wish I had waited a bit longer then I would if bought this.

As for the Rotary or kit, personally I would just get the rotary then look at different pads. It's good to have a play with a few different ones to see what you like before tying yourself down :thumb:


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

I bought the EP801 a few weeks ago but went with CG Hex-logic pads and Scholl polishes instead. Used them for the first time on a scrap bonnet and found it very easy and comfotable to use.


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

I got the menzerna kit really good piece of kit


----------



## domandmel (Mar 16, 2012)

I have this at work as my first proper rotary machine and think its amazing.i'm saving to buy myself one for at home.we got just the machine and use 3m pads and polishes on it


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

To my mind the 3M pads, especially the yellow (polishing) and blue (finishing) are absolutely perfect for a rotary. The green (cutting) seems less popular although I like it, it simply needs to be compressed many times to soften up. Alternately you could consider wool for heavy duty work

For getting experience on the rotary I would just start with a finishing pad, some very mild polish and ideally someone watching who can let you know when you are tilting the machine too much. Oh, and keep the speed down.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Lowie i would say a finishing glaze rather than a light polish a lot less cut and a longer work time. Just to get used to machine then step it up. (also gives great practice on speed and pressure as you can SEE the differences)


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I must say they look like a great machine, I will be getting one for the summer.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

A titan cruise missile looks a nice bit of kit.......
They do the job as well as any.
Its down to operator skill NOT the machine (although a nice machine is nicer to use, less vibration lighter, more comfortable)


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

I've had the EP801 for 6 months now, it's nice and light and I've been using 3M pads with no probs. going to invest in some lake country pads soon to see how they compare.


----------



## PurvesGrundy (Jul 10, 2012)

Great to see such positive feedback from everybody on this machine, thanks. Going to place an order for one A.S.A.P.

I don't suppose anyone knows of any useful discount codes for cleanyourcar?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

no codes but set up an account and each order you place gets you loyalty points you can use against future orders


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

You just can't go wrong with the ep801 

Very light and compact its child's play using the machine


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks good fella. Let me know how you get on with it.


----------



## PurvesGrundy (Jul 10, 2012)

Received the polisher in the post today and it looks like a nice bit of kit. 

Having looked thorougly inside the box, I understand I'll have to purchase some pads seperately?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

unless you ordered a 'kit' that CYC stock, you'll need to order pads and polishes seperatley..


----------



## PurvesGrundy (Jul 10, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> unless you ordered a 'kit' that CYC stock, you'll need to order pads and polishes seperatley..


Would there be any pads worthwhile purchasing from the likes of Halfords?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Just get yourself some 3M pads, you will not regret it


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Make sure you buy a decent flexible backing plate. The solid backing plates are awful


----------



## PurvesGrundy (Jul 10, 2012)

lowejackson said:


> Just get yourself some 3M pads, you will not regret it


Something along the lines of these?: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3M-Perfect-It-III-Polishing-Pad-Yellow-75mm-1-Pad-For-G220-DAS6-Machines-/200904331781?pt=UK_Car_Accessories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item2ec6d4d205

Sorry about all the questions, everybody. I've been polishing cars by hand for years and am new to this whole machine thing.



cleancar said:


> Make sure you buy a decent flexible backing plate. The solid backing plates are awful


Noted, thanks.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Those pads are the small ones, you will need the larger (150mm) ones e.g. http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/car-p...-iii-polishing-pad-yellow-150mm/prod_760.html


----------



## jon-sri (Dec 22, 2012)

Great piece of kit comes in a smart carry bag aswell got mine from cyc last year and still going strong.


----------

